# On Demand Discussion: Adult Swim (Channel 1886)



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

General discussion thread for Channel 1886, Adult Swim On Demand. 

Please feel free to discuss your experiences, as well as:

The layout of the page
Usability Issues
Quality of Programming
Quantity of Programing

DIRECTV is looking for your feedback... the goal is continuous improvement.


----------



## gblues (Dec 8, 2005)

Downloaded a couple episodes of ATHF. Actually looks quite a bit better than it does on CN regularly. Very nice!


----------

